# What do i need to buy???(useful list included)



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello all,

After months of reading all your posts I can't believe im posting this for myself but....we've been matched to a sibling group 18mths & 30mths  , we are the only couple being selected and are just waiting now for the panel date.

We're just trying to get together a list of what we are going to need to get   (from car seats to child cutlery!!) and i was wondering if any of you have such a list and could give me an idea of what is on it?  

thanks everyone,

twinkles


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Congrats Twinkles, what lovely news!!  

I'm wracking my brains now for you. I'm sure I saw a list somewhere before our "baby" came, I'll look into and get back to you!

Ever


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

General Safety:
Bath Thermometer
Bed Guards
Child monitors
Children's Illness & Medical Book 
Cupboard locks/catches
Medical Kit – inc children's (digital) thermometer
Smoke alarms
Socket covers, door jams, etc.
Stair gate top and bottom of stairs
Toddler reins 
Window locks for bedroom

Kitchen:
Bibs
Booster Seats for sitting at table when out
Cooker Guard
Crockery / Cutlery / Beakers etc suitable for Children
High Chair
Plastic Table Cloth

Bathroom:
Bath toys
Change Mat
Child's Loo Seat
Potties 
Step-Up Stool (for reaching sinks etc.)
Towels / Flannels

Car:
Car seat
Pushchair with Rain Cover 
Sun Blinds 

Bedroom:
Cot Bed with Furniture
Fitted sheets
Mattress protectors 
Night light(s)
Pillow
Quilt
Waterproof draw sheets

Misc:
Bubblebath
Calpol
Cold/flu tablets
Nappy cream (Sudacrem)
Plastic mat for the floor (beneath baby's seat)
Storage boxes for toys, etc
Swim nappies
Tissues


This is a list I used from another forum, but think it covers most things, I'm sure you'll receive a few more ideas too!


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for that Ever, im going from a state of shock, to tears, to excitement & back again ... thanks again for the list


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just wanted to say to  Twinkles 

Fab news !  for matching panel 

xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Weldone and congratulations, hope everything works out well for you. 

I cant really add to any of the list given that is excellent

Dummies i can think of  


Regards Jon


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful news Twinkles many congratulations love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Twinkles, fantastic news.
Enjoy spending!
Love
OT x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow exciting news twinkle, hope you dont have to wait too long till matching panel 

evers list looks pretty comprehensive to me 

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Twinkles 

lovely news

The list that Ever provided is pretty comprehensive, I would buy a few toys too and may be a small cuddly toy for each of them.

love

Camilla


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Fantastic news Twinkles.  Congratulations and enjoy a big spend!


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your PM's, advice & good wishes!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Can't add anything to the list but I can add my congratulations to your ever growing list of CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Fantastic news.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Twinkle

 Congratulations 

Great ages.  The list Ever has given is really comprehensive, the only other thing I can think of is fireguard.

Good luck for panel, when is it

Love
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fantastic news hun, i'm so pleased for you   i can't think of anything to add to the list but if i do i'll let you know  

pam xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow fabulous news!!! 

We go to panel in 3 days, only 3 more sleeps away!

Wishing you lots of luck and love x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news Twinkles.  Can't add any more to the list but so pleased to read your news.  Roll on that panel   

Cindy


----------

